# Spring on the Westover line



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife is in charge of buildings on our layout. Last winter she made a skating rink and a warming hut. Now she's working on a gazebo and a playground, with an ice cream shop and acafe












That's my kitbashed Accucraft Ruby steaming by, dangerously close. We're modeling the 40s and 50s, before playground safety rules. The layground equipment is an old POLA kit. The cafe is a a Colorado Model Structures buidling painted pink, for our duaghter's beneft. 












The Gazebo is birdfeeder, from Maple Hill Designs. It's made of resin, and came with solar cells to power an interior light. It scales out pretty well.











There's a whole band in there. We got all the figures at the ECLTS--my wife scoured every booth. 











And it's quite a party at night. We replaced the single solar LED with a string of five warm white LEDS


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the view that both the old geezers have in the gazebo. Ah yes spring is in the air alright.

Tom Thornton


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes very nice . Lots of detail and really looks like spring has sprung. How come the wifes alsways like doing the buildings. Mines the same way. Later RJD


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote, 
Looking good. Is that you eying up the wife at the top of the stairs? 

Dave


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

The old guy with the hat has the best view. 

Tom Thornton


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

You know… those two close-up shots of the gazebo are excellent examples of what lighting can do for a photograph. The daylight shot looks like a model with posed figurines. The second shot with night-lighting, looks softer and almost real[/i] ! Well done, very well done. All the way around, actually.


----------

